# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  làm giàu đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online bảo mật số 1 hơn win2888 nhiều !

## vuducvip

*danh lo de online  - làm giàu ko khó*
- Phải biết giải mã các điềm báo giống như giải mã giấc mơ vậy cái này gọi là “Duyên “ ví dụ như chạy sang nhà thằng hàng xóm hỏi thăm xem bố nó bao nhiêu tuổi chiều còn có con mà phệt  danh lo de online  đề vì bố nó vừa mới thăng ,hay xông vào giữa đám đông vưt thằng nạn nhân qua một bên nhìn biển số xe tối còn có cái mà phang  danh lo de online  đề .Hay lâu lâu tự dưng có con người yêu hay bạn gái cũ đã không liên lạc tự dưng gọi điện hoặc nhắn tin hỏi thăm thì nên đánh số điện thoại của nó 90% là ăn  danh lo de online  ,trường hợp khủng của tác giả ăn đề 56 hai ngày thông vào ngày 21 và 22 tháng 5 năm 2011 vãi cả lìn thật .
5.Tài liệu tham khảo 
Phải biết chém gió nói phét ,không biết có thể lượn vào các diễn đàn trên mạng để học hỏi win2888
Phải có máy tính và nối mạng internet ,giờ thì còn chần chờ gì mà không nhổ cái case ở hiệu cầm đồ về đi 
Phải học thuộc bảng cửu chương và thành thạo toán nâng cao lớp 1 ,văn mẫu lớp 2 
Tham gia các diễn đàn  danh lo de online  đề trên mạng 
Ngồi tại các quán nước trà đá có ghi  danh lo de online  đề ven đường ,chỉ cần hóng không cần nói nhiều .
6.Khuyến cáo 
- Không khuyến khích những người bị bệnh tim, trí nhớ kém, sinh lý yếu, trẻ em < U3, các cụ >U80, phụ nữ có chồng và các bà mẹ đang cho con đi mẫu giáo !
- Đọc kỹ dòng ở trên trước khi đọc tiếp
Giá trị thực của một điểm  danh lo de online  là bao nhiêu?
Hôm nọ ngồi trà đá tớ có thấy một thằng nó bốc phét là nhà nó mẹ nó làm  danh lo de online  to lắm, ghi  danh lo de online  tòan 21 nghìn một điểm. UI đm vlolz`, nhà mẹ mày ở đâu tao đến ghi cho bằng hết 100 mặt số xem có vỡ lòi cả nợ ra không.
Hãy thử tính xem giá trị thực (giá trị thấp nhất) của một điểm  danh lo de online  là bao nhiêu nhé.
Giả sử tôi đánh 100 con Lô Đề, mỗi con 1 điểm.
=> chắc chắn tôi sẽ ăn được đúng 27 điểm Lô Đề. Tính ra tiền là 27x8 = 216 nghìn.
Gọi x là giá trị của 1 điểm Lô Đề. => Tiền chủ  danh lo de online  thu vào của tôi là 100x.
Vì chủ  danh lo de online  đéo thể lỗ được, nên tiền nó thu vào sẽ phải lớn hơn tiền nó trả cho tôi, tức là 100x > 216 ---> Suy ra x=21.6 nghìn.
Vậy 1 điểm  danh lo de online  thấp nhất là 21.6 nghìn. Chủ nào tính  danh lo de online  là 21.6 thì sẽ hòa vốn. Không chừng đen thì âm nặng.
Chỗ rẻ nhất ghi  danh lo de online  tôi được biết lf 22.2, chứ chưa có chỗ nào tôi thấy ghi dưới 20 cả. Thường thường phang 100 điểm mà ghi có 22.5 đã được cho là rẻ rồi.
3/ Không nên đánh  danh lo de online  xiên. Nên đánh đề hơn.
Cũng từ cái xác suất ăn  danh lo de online  mà tính ra được:
xác suất ăn  danh lo de online  xiên 2 = 0.2376 mũ 2=0.05648= 5.64%.
Ăn đề xác suất là 1%, bỏ 1 ăn 70, vậy với cái xác suất 5.64% này bỏ 1 bét cũng phải ăn 12. Mà thực tế chỉ cho ăn có 10.
Tương tự: xác suất ăn  danh lo de online  xiên 3= 0.2376 mũ 3 = 1.34% --> Bỏ 1 ăn phải tầm 55, nó cho ăn có 40.
xác suất ăn  danh lo de online  xiên 4= 0.2376 mũ 4 = 0.319% --> Bỏ 1 ăn tầm 220, nó cho ăn có 100.
Xiên càng nhiều thì càng thiệt. Đánh mẹ đề cho nó công bằng. Tất nhiên nếu ai có 5 nghìn trong túi mà tối muốn lên HALE chơi thì làm con xiên 5, xiên 6 cũng ổn.
Cầu là gì: = Là một thứ nối liền hai cái gì đó
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi lo de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, web danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, web ghi de online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web choi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, website choi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao choi lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, site danh de online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi lo de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, danh lo de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode ghi lo uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

